# is Christmas still politically correct?



## Geo (Dec 23, 2011)

My 13 year old pointed out to me that in his school gifts from students to teachers have been banned and gifts from student to student cant have a label that reads "Merry Christmas". i cant imagine how Christmas would be so offensive, even to non-Christians, to try and slowly kill a traditional holiday that represents so much that is good in the world. Of coarse it has been capitalized on by marketing much like all other national holidays, but there's a difference when it comes to Christmas. As adults, we see it as a time of debt and financial hardship, but its not about adults, as far as im concerned its about children. The holiday started over a child and it should remain a time for children. whether you believe in the child or not, the spirit of giving and sharing should not be allowed to be killed because of politics.

Merry Christmas my friends. I wish each of you much love and good health and may the next year coming be as prosperous as the last.

Jeff


----------



## jeneje (Dec 23, 2011)

If you are Christian, what others think DON'T MATTER. If you are not Christian, then each to their own belief. I for one do believe in the baby Jesus and wish all a Merry Christmas and a Happy new year. 

Ken


----------



## Smack (Dec 23, 2011)

We can start inviting people to leave this country any time now if they don't like the way this country is and was formed. A quote from Australia's PM Julia Gillard "'IMMIGRANTS, NOT AUSTRALIANS, MUST ADAPT... Take It Or Leave It. I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we are offending some individual or their culture. Since the terrorist attacks on Bali , we have experienced a surge in patriotism by the majority of Australians.' 

'This culture has been developed over two centuries of struggles, trials and victories by millions of men and women who have sought freedom.' 

'We speak mainly ENGLISH, not Spanish, Lebanese, Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, or any other language. Therefore, if you wish to become part of our society, learn the language!' 

'Most Australians believe in God. This is not some Christian, right wing, political push, but a fact, because Christian men and women, on Christian principles, founded this nation, and this is clearly documented. It is certainly appropriate to display it on the walls of our schools. If God offends you, then I suggest you consider another part of the world as your new home, because God is part of our culture.' 

'We will accept your beliefs, and will not question why. All we ask is that you accept ours, and live in harmony and peaceful enjoyment with us.' 

'This is OUR COUNTRY, OUR LAND, and OUR LIFESTYLE, and we will allow you every opportunity to enjoy all this. But once you are done complaining, whining, and griping about Our Flag, Our Pledge, Our Christian beliefs, or Our Way of Life, I highly encourage you take advantage of one other great Australian freedom, 'THE RIGHT TO LEAVE'"

Wish our government had a spine like this woman.


----------



## jeneje (Dec 23, 2011)

Smack said:


> We can start inviting people to leave this country any time now if they don't like the way this country is and was formed. A quote from Australia's PM Julia Gillard "'IMMIGRANTS, NOT AUSTRALIANS, MUST ADAPT... Take It Or Leave It. I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we are offending some individual or their culture. Since the terrorist attacks on Bali , we have experienced a surge in patriotism by the majority of Australians.'
> 
> 'This culture has been developed over two centuries of struggles, trials and victories by millions of men and women who have sought freedom.'
> 
> ...



amen, amen well said!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 23, 2011)

I am reserving my comments until we get a thumbsup or thumbsdown from Harold.Harold,do you have a problem with the thread or posts so far?


----------



## Jason1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Christmas has never been politically correct. Jesus has been ruffling the feathers of politicians ever since He was born. "*Then Herod, when he saw that he was mocked of the wise men, was exceeding wroth, and sent forth, and slew all the children that were in Bethlehem, and in all the coasts thereof, from two years old and under*..." (Matt 2:16)

Oh, and didn't the wise men bring Him gold? 


Merry Christmas.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Dec 23, 2011)

This is the "bar and grill area"

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all !!!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 23, 2011)

Why to initiate another pointless politics and faith based discussion here just naming this thread as it is instead of simple Wishing you Merry Christmas?
This is not Alex Jones forum and lets not waste time discussing politics and our personal believes. I understand that some people spend a lot of time here and want talk but let focus on main purpose for what this forum was created for.


----------



## TXWolfie (Dec 23, 2011)

I dont mean to step on toes but this is the bar and grill section and anything can be talked about. I believe in Christmas thou I am of a non religion believing belief. Christmas isnt about anything but the feeling of one person gets and recieves from the love of the gift. It comes from the heart and not the wallet. I love when this topic comes up year after year, cause its such nonsense that people actually get annoyed cause of 2 words.If you dont believe in Santa or the Holiday why cant people be nice and say thank you but I am (enter religion here) we dont believe in that holiday and be done with it. And then respectfully say back to them I am sorry ( tough words for some people to say or act) and then kindly acknowledge thier holiday. This country has really gone to crap and the Govt and the Oh I have to be nice to this group of people and do what they asked so I can get brownie points for the next election. Maybe we should outlaw every holiday, special event reason to be joyous,happy and thankful for being an American citizen. But then someone somewhere will cry,bitch or complain and then we have to sit them down and explain why it is the way it is. This country had to treat everyone like a 2yr old kid and put them in the time out chair cause they couldnt get along.

Rich


----------



## wrecker45 (Dec 23, 2011)

i now have my mother living with me. she is 101. this is a very special christmas. :lol: and a very merry christmas to all...Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 23, 2011)

TXWolfie said:


> I dont mean to step on toes but this is the bar and grill section and anything can be talked about.


While I agree with almost every thing in the thread so far,the comment above is not true.This is a catagory to discuss things that are not neccessarily precious metal related,but there are bounderies to what is allowed to be discussed here.You cannot simply discuss "anything" here.No offense.

I would still like to see an approval,or disapproval from a mod,so I know if I can add my holiday wishes as well.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 23, 2011)

This is bar and grill but rule on forum is to not to discuss politics and religion. Anyone's political views or faith is his personal thing and it is not needed, expected or desired to be expressed on Gold Refining forum.

Nobody stepped on my toes and I believe that I do not step on anybody's toes too. 
It is only fair to try to keep away from discussing such a things. We tend to complain that it is hard to find something here and forum is cluttered and we do the very thing. If we start discuss this things here freely the only consequence will be that more people will join, but not for gaining from knowledge which can be found here but because of their urge and need to comment on something else being discussed about recent politics, faith, visions, .... (take your pick).
Lets keep politics and faith on more appropriate places and stick with matter at hand.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 23, 2011)

I think if anyone wants to say Merry Christmas, then just say it. Everything else is just bringing in the religion and politics, and how screwed up this world is getting.

Bah Humbug, but Merry Christmas to everyone on the forum.

Jim


----------



## butcher (Dec 23, 2011)

Christmas in my mind is still politically correct.
But I Darn sure Aint never been politacally correct.
I guess it could depend on which side of fence in the political field yer on how you see the color of the grass.
I just think if they do not see it my way they are either stupid or just need an education.

okay you guys started this.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 24, 2011)

mic said:


> I am reserving my comments until we get a thumbsup or thumbsdown from Harold.Harold,do you have a problem with the thread or posts so far?


In truth, yes, I do. Religion and politics have no place on this forum. An agnostic (or atheist) is every bit as capable of refining gold as might be a Buddhist monk. I see no need to promote religion here, even if I happen to agree with much that has been said. Do remember, topics such as this are very emotional (we're seeing that already) and tend to polarize readers. That doesn't serve the purpose of the forum in any way. 

Religion is a choice we make in life. There is nothing of substance to prove (or disprove) a creator. Those who have faith and choose to believe should do so quietly, especially on a public forum. We have amongst our midst, followers of pretty much every faith known to man. Of this you can be assured. To promote one because it happens to be an individual's poison of choice performs a disservice to others. 

I would take offense if a Muslim were to post on this forum, promoting his beliefs. If that be the case, then I must take offense when a Christian posts on his beliefs. 

I hope to not lock this thread, but I expect that readers that wish to comment will keep in mind the things I have stated. 

Jesus Christ is a belief. There is precious little known to man that would draw a conclusion that He was the Son of God, or even that he existed. We trust ancient documents for the slight evidence he lived---and none of us can begin to speculate as to the reason the documents were written. For all we know, they were a part of a script---or the slanted views of those who had an agenda. 

Believe as you wish, but don't do it on this forum. 

That being said, a Merry Christmas to all of the readers on the board. Please accept the wishes in the spirit in which they are offered. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 24, 2011)

TXWolfie said:


> I dont mean to step on toes but this is the bar and grill section and anything can be talked about.


Being the bar and grill *does not allow for religious or political discussions*. I'm not going to say much in that regard, but if conversation continues to revolve around either subject, you can bet your last buck I'm going to kick a few butts. 

Can readers not see how emotional this discussion has turned? Isn't that evidence enough that such conversations should be forbidden?

Keep religion and politics off the board. 

If any of you wish to offer a Merry Christmas, do it, and leave it alone. I will not tolerate much more of this nonsense. 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh come on guys, you knew what he would say he says it every year and I agree with him. 8) 


Merry Christmas every one, be safe and happy.


----------



## metatp (Dec 24, 2011)

wrecker45 said:


> i now have my mother living with me. she is 101. this is a very special christmas. :lol: and a very merry christmas to all...Jim


Jim, I wish your mom a happy 101st Christmas.

Merry Christmas,
Tom


----------



## metatp (Dec 24, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Jesus Christ is a belief. There is precious little known to man that would draw a conclusion that He was the Son of God, or even that he existed. We trust ancient documents for the slight evidence he lived---and none of us can begin to speculate as to the reason the documents were written. For all we know, they were a part of a script---or the slanted views of those who had an agenda.


Come on Harold. You are breaking your own rule. The statement above is a belief, maybe your belief about Jesus. I have restrained sharing my belief on this forum. I think the same should go for the statement you made above. My feelings aren't hurt, nor am I offended. I just want to see all beliefs (or non beliefs) treated fairly.

BTW. Christmas is a religious holiday, so it is hard to totally take religion out of all the posts. You have a difficult job and I think you are doing very well. With that being said, I wish Merry Christmas and thanks for all you help this year.

Tom


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 24, 2011)

mic said:


> I am reserving my comments until we get a thumbsup or thumbsdown from Harold.Harold,do you have a problem with the thread or posts so far?


This was meant as a warning to everyone,to wait until we hear from Harold.I thought it would have been enough,I was wrong.So let me clear this up,
What I believe in is irrelevant to anyone else on here,just as what anyone else believes in will not change me,or what will happen to me when my,physical body is no longer here.The close friends that I have on here,know where my heart is,and that is good enough for me.My wife and I have an awesome phrase that we use a lot and it will apply here,in a few minutes,"I am not getting to heaven on anyone elses coat tail,and noone is getting to heaven on mine." What we believe does not need to be shared or expressed on here.It is not going to change any of our lives if we do not discuss our religious,or political beliefs on the forum.We are still friends(for the most part),and we WILL continue to talk about gold.If you want to talk about religion,or politics,then please do it where it is accepted.Do NOT assume that because I am writing this that I do not have a belief! But I have known Harold a long time,and this conversation is something that he would not normally allow on here.


metatp said:


> Come on Harold. You are breaking your own rule. The statement above is a belief, maybe your belief about Jesus.


There are 2 things very wrong about this statement MetatP,
First off his belief,or anyone else's,should have no bearing on yours.Second and most important,Harold is a moderator.


Harold_V said:


> If any of you wish to offer a Merry Christmas, do it, and leave it alone.


Be grateful that he said this.Thank you Harold.

To everyone, Have a Merry Christmas and a Great New Year.......
To you Harold,Happy Holidays and Happy New years.Please tell Susan I said the same.I will most likely be coming up there in a couple of months to get a dredge from another member.Maybe we can all go to Kimberly's cafe and get some blueberry pie.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry christmas & Happy New Year!

Best wishes to ALL @ GRF!! 8) 

Phil

"Maybe we can all go to Kimberly's cafe and get some blueberry pie."

Johnny, sounds good to me! :mrgreen:


----------



## rasanders22 (Dec 24, 2011)

Well mabye baby Jesus refined the gold he got when he was born? I don't mind talking about politics or religion but to have a reasonable discussion I find the 1) both parties must be open to the fact they might be wrong and 2) peoples views have been shapped by a lifetime of experiences. A discussion on the internet is not going to convice them that they are wrong. The second reason is why I avoid disucssing religion over the internet. You are not going to win and end up converting the other person.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 24, 2011)

We are all here for the precious metals knowledge, and to get away from all that other stuff. It gets us all side-tracked way too much. We all agree that we are here for precious metals, and that rhodium is the coolest of them all. Right?

Jim


----------



## glondor (Dec 24, 2011)

Rhodium is right up there with Unobtanium. 8)


----------



## metatp (Dec 24, 2011)

mic“ said:


> metatp said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Harold. You are breaking your own rule. The statement above is a belief, maybe your belief about Jesus.
> ...


I guess I forgot to leave a smiley face. Didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings. Based on my posts, it is obvious that I respect Harold as a person and a moderator. Sorry.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 24, 2011)

metatp said:


> Come on Harold. You are breaking your own rule. The statement above is a belief, maybe your belief about Jesus. I have restrained sharing my belief on this forum. I think the same should go for the statement you made above. My feelings aren't hurt, nor am I offended. I just want to see all beliefs (or non beliefs) treated fairly.


You're a little thick, eh?

Did you miss my point?

I used that example because it is the one that you folks are using. Lets try this another way. 

Those who choose to use Mohammed (or insert your name of choice) as their savior might site their beliefs in lieu of those expressed by the followers of Christ. 

They have every right to assume they are correct. 

That would make your belief in Christ not correct. 

Do you hope to see folks like that present their belief on a public forum, one that revolves around precious metals, not religion?

Didn't think so. 

If they can't, or shouldn't, why are Christians different? Because they're right? Isn't that a judgment call?

What I said was intended to ring that little bell in your head, that those who don't share your belief are just as offended by comments that revolve around another person's belief. I have to consider the feelings of everyone, not just those with which I may agree. 

Now cool it. I will not offer you another chance. *The topic of religion is not open to discussion.*

Harold


----------



## Geo (Dec 24, 2011)

please guys. i was just venting about policy at my sons school. it has nothing to do with religion as much as politics which is just as bad and i apologize. i would love for all people to get along and not argue over this. to put this in perspective, the fact that we are here and able to discuss this is a testimonial to mans ability to put his own needs and agenda aside to benefit his fellow man. the pool of knowledge here that can be called upon is given freely without thought of compensation is a true blessing in whatever faith we chose and whatever language we happen to speak. in this forum we are all equals divided only by the amount of knowledge we possess and by the very nature of the forum that gap narrows every day.

please be kind to one another and let this blessing continue.


----------



## Claudie (Dec 24, 2011)

Didn't Burl Ives sing a song about Silver & Gold? Silver & Gold decorations are hanging everywhere this time of year. 
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas yall!


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Didn't Burl Ives sing a song about Silver & Gold? Silver & Gold decorations are hanging everywhere this time of year.
> Merry Christmas everyone!




Those are RHODIUM & Gold decorations are hanging everywhere this time of year!
Either rhodium or Parradium?

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 24, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Either rhodium or Parradium?


Parradium?!?!?! lol. That's a Glondor element if I ever heard one!


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 24, 2011)

Seasons Greetings and Happy Holidays to ALL 8)


----------



## element47 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmeat!


----------



## Smack (Dec 25, 2011)

element47 said:


> Merry Christmeat!



lol that's great


----------



## glondor (Dec 25, 2011)

Now thats a breakfast treat!!! fantastic!


----------



## joem (Dec 25, 2011)

I am a church goer but my church believes in just doing good without judgements on any faith and we have a great number of different faiths. I'm a firm believer in taking the good from any religion and leaving the bad. I have not found many that do not have good at the core. Just believe what makes you feel good and help anyone in need.
So may the good shine upon you during this Christmas, Hanucha, Kwanzaa, or whatever you choose.
ps Christmeat bacon is good too :lol:


----------



## TXWolfie (Dec 25, 2011)

Please pass me 1 wise man and a donkey drizzled in bbq sauce, thank you.


----------



## Geo (Dec 25, 2011)

is that sauerkraut? we do kruat and sausage too and pork chops and hot dogs and bologna...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 25, 2011)

Geo said:


> is that sauerkraut? we do kruat and sausage too and pork chops and hot dogs and bologna...... :lol: :lol:


I was wondering the same thing, although my mind had turned to hash browned potatoes. Sure looks good, what ever it may be.

Harold


----------



## slickdogg (Dec 25, 2011)

Thats pretty creative :lol:


----------

